# Build a better brain!



## Cannons (Sep 3, 2005)

Most that know me, know that once I get on a topic, I research it until my head is full. Well, this time, I really did it. I'm still not done, but I've been researching the most powerful muscle in the body, the brain (even though its not a muscle, its fat!!) Ok, I will make a couple different posts on this subject but this one I want to dedicate to supplementation that will aid in the halt of degradation of the cell membrane that houses the brain as well as brain tissue. Firstly let me say that for those of you that have a diet that consists of alot of trans or saturated fats, your cell membranes hard and rigid and also sluggish. Brain cells are supposed to be high-energy, agile cells and in order for them to perform at the peak they need to be fed with healthy fats. Also, if your diet consists of satty or trans fats, they will block the brain from excepting the healthy fats. Saturated fats at 10% of your daily caloric intake or less daily is ok, but anymore than that and your brain becomes sluggish. Trans fats are chemically processed into food and are very bad. Most of the food we eat not only fuels our brain but ends up in the brain itself, so nutrition isn't just important to keep a healthy body, but for a healthy brain as well. Having said that, here is a supplement regimen that has been clinically proven to enhance brain activity and protect the brain from degradation, even reversing the aging process that it goes through from constant free radical damage as well as other things (which I will hit on in other posts for you all with ADD! lol) 

*DHA 300MG
Co-Q10 60MG
Vit E 200iu
Vit C 400mg
ALA 80MG
N-acetyl cysteine (nac) 400mg
Acetyl L carnitine 400mg 
Phosphatidylserine 100mg
Vit B complex: which should include:
B1 50MG
B3 50MG
B6 50MG
Folic Acid 800mcg
B12 1000mcg*

The DHA is Docosaheaxaenoic Acid, an essential fatty acid (omega 3)that is critical for a well functioning brain. Without enough DHA in your brain you'll be depressed, and won't be as smart as you should be. About 25% of the brain fat is composed of DHA, especially the cell membrane. I can right a whole page of things on this EFA. DHA is contained in fatty fish such as salmon, tuna, and sardines. Most of us eat alot of this stuff, but if you don't, supplementation of DHA is important. Also, due to processing techniques of the fish we do eat, you won't be getting ample amounts Omega 3 fatty acids. The other supplements many of us already take and are self explanatory. I myself just started this supplementation program along with piracetam and hydergine, in the pursuit to build a better brain.


----------

